# Can the Mavs grab the longest win streak of the season?



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

9 wins right now

we face a tough Memphis team
a Seattle team that thinks they are on our level(but we usually win by at least 10)
and the Lakers...a team that no matter how much better we are then them they still somehow win :curse: 

win these 3 thats a win streak of 12...longets of the season

random thoughts?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 9 wins right now
> 
> we face a tough Memphis team
> a Seattle team that thinks they are on our level(but we usually win by at least 10)
> ...


I can't wait until next Tuesday. That's all I have to say about these upcoming games.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Close game tonight, down by 1 with less than 5mins left in the 4th


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Great game tonight. The Mavs won it because of their *gasp* interior defense down the stretch forcing Gasol into extremely difficult shots/blocking his shots, and Terry being cold-blooded in the clutch again. 10 in a row :clap:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Whoo good game, but too close for comfort. We need to beat our next two teams very well. I think the team should think of this as a loss though, they were up and then let them come back in the third. I know they're tired, but the last two games weren't very mavs-ish


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> Whoo good game, but too close for comfort. We need to beat our next two teams very well. I think the team should think of this as a loss though, they were up and then let them come back in the third. I know they're tired, but the last two games weren't very mavs-ish


Back to back and away game, Memphis is a very good team and the Mavs should not think of this as a loss. It was a tough game they played good D and the Mavs played good D, but we came out with the win.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

yeah!!! we almost blew that one..we really need a breather

2 to go!!!!


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

I think we can beat the Sonics, but I'm afraid of Kobe dropping 50.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Arti said:


> I think we can beat the Sonics, but I'm afraid of Kobe dropping 50.


I dont care if he drops 80,as long as we win the game...82 is a different story...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I also cant wait for Tuesday. I hope Memphis isn't the 5 seed. I bet they hope they aren't the 5 seed either lol.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I dont care if he drops 80,as long as we win the game.


Agreed. I want the W. Kobe can have the scoring title if it helps him sleep at night.



Gambino said:


> I hope Memphis isn't the 5 seed. I bet they hope they aren't the 5 seed either lol.


They're in 6th now, which is good for them. That gives them a playoff path through Denver and Phoenix....a lot more enticing than having to go through Dallas and San Antonio.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260201029



> MEMPHIS, Tenn. (AP) -- It's about time teams start respecting the Dallas Mavericks' defense.
> 
> Trailing by 10 in the fourth, the Mavericks clamped down on the Memphis Grizzlies in the final minutes Wednesday night and won 81-80 for their 10th straight victory.It was the 10th straight game an opponent has failed to reach the century mark against Dallas, a franchise record.





> Terry said Johnson slammed the clipboard down during a timeout in the fourth, grazing the guard's thumb. "We're 2-0 when he throws the clipboard at me," Terry said, adding that the previous time was in Seattle.


:laugh:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I love that last quote as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

So how do yall feel about Saturdays game against the Sonics...2 days rest should do some good...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't see why not? They have a golden opportunity to take a stab at.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We will, the Pistons won 11 straight right? One more to tie, two more to beat it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Thats 11 straight and we got a bunch of games at home


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

LAKERS... Ummmh It's Payback time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Egh, get DJ to take down Kobe.


----------

